# Power meter for Cannondale



## Novak82 (16 May 2021)

Hi,

I am looking to add a power meter to my Cannondale SuperSix Evo Ultegra 2019. 

Have done some research and I know that power2max is one of the options, however not sure if I want to spend that amount of money. 

I was looking at Vectors as well, but with mixed reviews, that is probably off the table as well. 

I decided that I want to explore Stages, however not sure if that will fit my bike. 

I know they are compatible with Hollowgram Si and SiSl, however, my crankset is Si(not Hollowgram) with FSA chainrings, and I can't find whether they will still fit? 

Any advice?


----------



## rivers (17 May 2021)

I have a set of favero assioma pedals that I use on my TT bike (cannondale slice) and my road bike (not a cannondale). I can't fault them.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 May 2021)

https://xcadey.com/product/xpower-s-cannondale-110bcd/


----------



## HLaB (17 May 2021)

4iiii is cheap and reliable and a bit smaller than Stages but similar technology.


----------



## Ridgeway (18 May 2021)

rivers said:


> I have a set of favero assioma pedals that I use on my TT bike (cannondale slice) and my road bike (not a cannondale). I can't fault them.



Same here. I bought a second hand set with LHS power meter and just swap the actual power meter pedal between bikes. Very happy with them and a charge lasts me about 3 months or so.


----------



## Milkfloat (18 May 2021)

I had all sorts of problems with crank powermeters on an Si crank. I think it was because of the carbon cranks which most manufacturers could not get get working accurately with their strain gauges. . I bought Garmin Vector's and have not had a single problem.  I would buy the Rally in a heartbeat as with the Vectors I had to move over to Look pedals, whilst Rally offer SPD-SL. I am very glad I went with a pedal based system as swapping between bikes is very easy. The Favero gets great reviews too, so very much worth looking at.


----------



## mattobrien (18 May 2021)

We have a few power meters in our house;
Quarq x6
Assioma x2
Rotor 2inpower x1
Garmin Vector x1

As you may have guessed Quarq is the preferred PM where it works with the bike. With a Quarq crankset you can get a PM for c. £550 plus chainrings. I haven’t had any issues with then, neither has Mrs O, and that will be over many miles.

I really rate Assiomas but the pod is fugly, they work brilliantly and beyond the aesthetics I have no complaints. They are a better product than the Garmin Vector and have worked flawlessly. If your after a pedal based solution you won’t go wrong with these and can spend the £500 saving vs Garmin Rally on something useful, like another PM.

no complaints with the Rotor, it is on my TT bike. The Vecotrs have been less than flawless but better since the last battery pod update.

I have had Stages too, but they wouldn’t stay connected with my Garmin 820. I may have a random number generator the good they were. With the known issues with dual sided stages on shimano cranks, I’d avoid.

I should add I have the Assiomas on my Cannondale. Most sensible and versatile solution for that bike


----------



## cougie uk (19 May 2021)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> https://xcadey.com/product/xpower-s-cannondale-110bcd/


I'd not look at them unless DC Rainmaker has reviewed them favourably.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 May 2021)

cougie uk said:


> I'd not look at them unless DC Rainmaker has reviewed them favourably.


Why not?


----------



## Novak82 (19 May 2021)

Thanks guys, looks like there are more options than I initially thought. As it will be my first power meter, I rather not to break a bank, so adding different crankset won't be an option at this stages. Might need to explore Assiomas, until I save up for Power2Max


----------



## cougie uk (19 May 2021)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Why not?


Because some power meters aren't accurate.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 May 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Because some power meters aren't accurate.


The accuracy trope is a bit overdone. The average rider with access to a single power meter and nothing to compare it to will simply never know one way or another where the figures land.

So they install it, update it, calibrate it, do an FTP test then base training off that.. Makes no difference if it's reading over or under because it will always be so until compared to another unit, you're still training and hopefully improving + retesting FTP exactly the same.

FWIW: I happen to have been riding with an xcadey pm for 7months now


----------



## cougie uk (19 May 2021)

The GP Lama review seemed to show it missed a lot of power in sprints ? Have you seen that ?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 May 2021)

Yes. I keep my devices on the latest firmwares and yet to have any issues


----------



## avsd (19 May 2021)

Is this any use - FSA POWERBOX POWERMETER  ? Decent discount.


----------



## Milkfloat (19 May 2021)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> The accuracy trope is a bit overdone. The average rider with access to a single power meter and nothing to compare it to will simply never know one way or another where the figures land.
> 
> So they install it, update it, calibrate it, do an FTP test then base training off that.. Makes no difference if it's reading over or under because it will always be so until compared to another unit, you're still training and hopefully improving + retesting FTP exactly the same.
> 
> FWIW: I happen to have been riding with an xcadey pm for 7months now


That is fine if it consistently over or under reading. When it is a random number generator then it is far worse than not having a PM at all. I have experienced a PM that could over and under read by hundreds of watts.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 May 2021)

Sounds broken.


----------



## Milkfloat (20 May 2021)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Sounds broken.


It was - an Avio PowerSense, never worked despite a lot of effort from both parties.


----------



## HLaB (30 May 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> It was - an Avio PowerSense, never worked despite a lot of effort from both parties.


FWIW 
My first one (shop fitted) wouldn't read at all IIRC.
The Avio factory calibrated it and it would read but either superman or extreme low.
So they replaced it altogether and that was pretty steady numbers wise but a bit slow to start, particularly after a cafe stop and quite often after getting wet would need dried out and new batteries.
Eventually its seals failed altogether right at the start of the 1st lockdown and I couldn't get hold of Avio.
I got some good news about my job so went out and bought a 4iiii to match my crank set instead (The Avio was glued to an Ultegra crank and I was now running 2nd hand DA). Avio did eventually respond but by that time I was a happy 4iiii owner.
The Avio numbers did seem comparable to the 4iiii but the 4iiii is more reliable and faster starting.
I might try their seal upgrade (IIRC its cheap) and run it on my winter bike but I am in no rush as I usually ride the summer bike all year round (I change the wheels for winter and fit guards).


----------



## JuhaL (30 May 2021)

I have 2 power meters, Quaq DZero on a Cervelo S3 and Power2max NGeco on a Tarmac SL7. Nothing bad to say about those power meters, both are worked very well and a power readings are concordant. Both power meters i have left and right balance measurement but they are based only on evaluation so no 100% count on that.


----------

